# Виртуальные интерфейсы сети и бридж

## egilbaum

Доброго времени суток всем!

Я поискал в инете, но так ничего и не нашлось. Может, кто встречал...

Есть комп с двумя физическими сетевыми карточками. Одна карточка подлкючена к сети 1.1.1.0/24 с адресом 1.1.1.1. Вторая карточка включена в сеть в которой бегут несколько сабнетов одновременно. Например, 2.2.2.0/24 и 3.3.3.0/24. По первой карточке подключаются пользователи А и Б через OpenVPN. Для пользователя А мне нужно построить бридж на второй карточке с адресом 2.2.2.1, а для пользователя Б другой бридж на той же второй карточке с адресом 3.3.3.1 одновременно. Соответственно, когда пытаюсь запустить второй бридж, он сообщает, что карточка уже занята для первого бриджа. Я пытался найти, если можно сделать несколько виртуальных адаптеров на одном физическом, но не нашел.

Очень заранее благодарю!

----------

## KUV

Имеется в виду Ethernet bridge? Может имеет смысл дать клиентам разные IP в виртуальной сети и использовать роутинг?

----------

## egilbaum

Это для серверов "на подхвате", если сломается основной. Машины "внутри" ВПН должны иметь возможность бежать под тем же адресом, что и в их родном лане.

----------

## KUV

А все-таки, вы что с чем пытаетесь бриджить? OpenVPN помещает клиентов в отдельный виртуальный интерфейс (tun или tap), так что работать надо с ним, а не с eth0 например. Это во-первых, а во-вторых бридж работает на уровне Ethernet а не IP, так что влоб тут ничего не получится, надо менять схему... Например поднять два OpenVPN на разных портах, тогда будет два отдельных виртуальных интерфейса.

----------

## egilbaum

Согласен с Вами по поводу схемы. Грубо говоря, я пытаюсь бриджить tap0 и tap1 с eth0 одновременно. Понятно, что так не получается. Я искал варианты, если кто-то сделал что-нибудь типа IP-alias, но на уровне интерфейса, а не IP. Ничего не нашел, однако. Как мне кажется, такое (виртуальный интерфейс) было бы не слишком сложно написать и меня удивляет, что до сих пор еще ни кто этого не сделал. Возможно, я просто плохо искал.   :Sad: 

Если есть идеи, как это можно обойти - я буду благодарно рад их услышать.

----------

## egilbaum

Идеально подошел бы виртуальный коммуникатор, как в VMWARE, но я не встречал такой штуки отдельно.

----------

## egilbaum

Вот, нашел это: http://www.opensolaris.org/os/project/crossbow/

Но это для SOLARIS. А хотелось бы для линукса. Как-то привычнее...

----------

## ba

 *egilbaum wrote:*   

> Согласен с Вами по поводу схемы. Грубо говоря, я пытаюсь бриджить tap0 и tap1 с eth0 одновременно.

 

эээ... а в чем проблема сделать бридж из трех интерфейсов???

----------

## egilbaum

Бридж из 3-х интерфейсов сделать, конечно, можно, но проблема в том, что это не очень подойдет. Если локальная сеть А соединяется с моим компьютером по OpenVPN с бриджем, то мне нужно, чтобы этот бридж получил адрес из локальной сети А, и не какой другой.

----------

## ba

 *egilbaum wrote:*   

> Бридж из 3-х интерфейсов сделать, конечно, можно, но проблема в том, что это не очень подойдет. Если локальная сеть А соединяется с моим компьютером по OpenVPN с бриджем, то мне нужно, чтобы этот бридж получил адрес из локальной сети А, и не какой другой.

 

а это что мешает сделать?

----------

## egilbaum

 *ba wrote:*   

> а это что мешает сделать?

 

На один интерфейс невозможно повесить два разных бриджа

----------

## ba

 *egilbaum wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   а это что мешает сделать? 
> 
> На один интерфейс невозможно повесить два разных бриджа

 

зато в один бридж можно включить 3 интерфейса

----------

## egilbaum

Без сомнения, но это не одно и тоже, согласитесь.

----------

## ba

 *egilbaum wrote:*   

> Без сомнения, но это не одно и тоже, согласитесь.

 

одно и тоже

----------

